# New Senior Hunter - Congratulations Fosse!



## amanda121287 (May 23, 2018)

Buffalo Ridge Country Rosebud "Rose" passed the last leg and completed her SH title last Sunday at the Northern Flight Hunt Test at Kelly Farms in Marine on St. Croix, MN handled by Tim Springer.

A big congrats to Fosse, my niece Jessie, and Tim for Rose's accomplishments.


----------

